# Race Horse Owners- How much does it cost?



## IncaCola (21 January 2010)

Can anyone tell me roughly how much it costs to keep a racehorse in training and racing both for flat and jump racing,

Thanks


----------



## Baggybreeches (21 January 2010)

It depends really but anything from £140 per week upwards. Most trainers are around £200 mark for basic training, they then add on travelling, entrys/nomination fees, trainers expenses, etc etc.
ETA most local average small trainers round here! I would imagine the cost would rise considerably for the bigger more successful yards.


----------



## TarrSteps (21 January 2010)

For flat, cheapest I've heard of for a "name" trainer, albeit not top class, is £130 basic training but I think that's below average.  As FA2 says, there is a lot on top of that.  Another place I know runs about £2k/month apparently, but that's for someone with a huge yard, training Classic winners etc.  Depends a lot on the calibre of the horse and the success/fame of the trainer.

I believe jumpers are a little less expensive, by and large, since the quote for going to a very successful trainer was well off the £2k mark, but I'm sure it's equally spread out.  And again, there are lots of costs on top of that.


----------



## Baggybreeches (21 January 2010)

I do know of a trainer very local to me who trains for that price, but what he is training them for or to do, I don't think even he knows!!! 
Personally with my pointer (not the same league I know, but) I chose a yard with facilities to suit him individually and where the girls where lovely. A flashy yard might look fab but I would hate my horse to have grumpy lads or lasses as he is a delicate little soul 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (all 17.1hh of him!)


----------



## popsdosh (22 January 2010)

You need to budget for about 1k/month there are cheaper deals but you get what you pay for.


----------



## seabiscuit (22 January 2010)

£280 a week for basic mixed jump/flat trainers around the Newmarket area,  average trainers. More than that for the top guys

Upwards of that for Newmarket based flat trainers.

Entering races/paying for transport/vets fees on top of that

I can't magine any trainer operating for as little as £140 a week!! Obviously location and ability would play a part.


----------



## millitiger (22 January 2010)

i think if you budget at least £1000/month for the training and then more fees on top.

bits people don't factor in; getting the shoes changed to plates before each race, scoping, regular bloods etc.


----------



## LEC (22 January 2010)

I think I have heard that it costs £18k to keep Kauto Star in training.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (22 January 2010)

we have had a lady move to us and her tb was in training he was winning over 3miles and it cost her 2k a month. I am trying to persuade her that eventing is a much cheeper option as an owner and she should look into that, and I just happen to know of a willing jockey!! *cough ahem*


----------



## JDChaser (22 January 2010)

I'd say minimum 20k a year NH with a decent enough trainer.


----------



## JDChaser (22 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I think I have heard that it costs £18k to keep Kauto Star in training. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm.. i would very seriously doubt it would be that little! Unless you mean 18k for the bare essentials?


----------



## LEC (22 January 2010)

In racing everything is chargable so guessing that is just the bare costs of stable and training.


----------



## JDChaser (22 January 2010)

yes, no way on earth it would be that little at PN's with travel, entries and jockeys fees included. Porbably not even farrier or extra treatment included


----------



## IncaCola (22 January 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Very helpful. Similar to you Chloe, the reason is I am going to try to persuade someone tonight,  to get involved with eventing rather than racing which is considerably cheaper at £10 000 everything in!


----------



## MillbrookSong (24 January 2010)

£49 a day basic!!


----------

